# Help! Eleocharis vivipara



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello DFWAPC!

I have been away from the hobby for a few years but some of you may remember me! I used to keep this plant and spread it around the club. I am hoping someone is still keeping this plant. I am working on an art project and am looking for a decent quantity of this plant. Please let me know if you have any available. I am hoping for mature growth potentially with plantlets at the tips but interested in any you might have.

Thanks!

Kim Owens


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI kim, I remember you. been along long time. most of us are going to have mini dwarf, and dwarf hairgrass. I know if any one might have tall umbella hairgrass it would be richard(rich v) , alex, or mike.(crowman). if I see it in stores i'll let you know.


----------

